# Trying to Add 2nd Drive - Tivo Won't Boot



## hedlit (Mar 1, 2003)

My previous thread is resolved. My 160GB drive only appeared to be failing because it was full. That problem is solved, though I've lost all the TV shows. No worries, though. There are ... other ... ways to find shows I've missed.

When I thought my drive was failing, I ordered a new 160GB drive. Now that it has arrived, I decided simply to add a 2nd drive, doubling my recording capacity.

I used WinMFS to perform the mfsadd function. WinMFS claimed that everything was done, and I went to my Tivo (Series 1, standalone, Philips HDR112) and installed both drives. I plugged in the power.

My TV screen immediately flashed up the happy little Tivo guy with the words "Your recorder is starting up." I waited. And waited. After 15 minutes, I did a hard reboot, pulling the power cord and plugging it back in.

I waited. And waited. More than an hour and still the same "Your recorder is starting up" screen.

I shut it down, pulled the drives, put them back in my PC, ran WinMFS, and "divorced" the drives using mfssplit. Put the A drive back in the Tivo. It booted just fine. Glad to know I didn't break anything, but really?

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Not sure. Haven't played with an S1 for a long time. My initial guess would be to make sure if you are using cable select that the drives are plugged in in the correct sequence or that they are jumpered master/slave correctly. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hedlit (Mar 1, 2003)

And that's why some people know what they're doing and the rest of us are amateurs.

Before a couple days ago, I hadn't cracked open my Tivo in 5 years, and little things like "jumpers" had completely slipped my mind.

The right answer, was, of course, to check the jumpers. Tivo works as expected, with double capacity.

Thanks for the clue.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

hedlit said:


> And that's why some people know what they're doing and the rest of us are amateurs.
> 
> Before a couple days ago, I hadn't cracked open my Tivo in 5 years, and little things like "jumpers" had completely slipped my mind.
> 
> ...


However, if both of those drives were Seagate model # ST3160815A, then you could juggle jumpers 'til you were blue in the face and no combination would ever have worked.

You could use one of them by itself or in either position with almost any other drive, no problem, but together, nothing but fail.

And Series 1s don't like Caviar Blues for some reason either.

None of the above applies to S2s.

And don't forget, when using a SATA drive or drives in an S1, the adapter has to be Marvell chipset based.


----------



## wpatters1229 (Nov 11, 2003)

I just got a new 1I WD hard drive for my HD Tivo. Added it as instructed and let it do it's thing. Now when I go to my program listings it is so slow that it might take a full minute before the listings show. When they do and I finally select something to watch it works just fine. IS there something that I missed or needs to be updated to fix this? The recordings are naturally all the ones that where originally recorded on the internal drive. Do I need to run that kickstart 54 to test the drives? Until I added this drive nothing was wrong.

Please let me know what I might try.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wpatters1229 said:


> I just got a new 1I WD hard drive for my HD Tivo. Added it as instructed and let it do it's thing. Now when I go to my program listings it is so slow that it might take a full minute before the listings show. When they do and I finally select something to watch it works just fine. IS there something that I missed or needs to be updated to fix this? The recordings are naturally all the ones that where originally recorded on the internal drive. Do I need to run that kickstart 54 to test the drives? Until I added this drive nothing was wrong.
> 
> Please let me know what I might try.


What's the model number of the new 1TB drive?

What software did you use to copy over the original and expand?

Or did you restore a truncated image to it and expand?


----------

